# Natural look



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

this is my setup and I'm not gonna change it ....well not for a while anyway!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Love It


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the tank looks cool








how tall is the tank? i love tanks where you can hardly reach the bottom


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Cheers homes.

The tank is 70cm tall which works out to about 60cm of water depth when you take in to account the level of the bracing bars and aluminium tank top.

The p's use the full depth of the tank as well and do not just stay in the middle ...although this is their favourite chill/swim zone. Since I got the floating weed they spend alot of time just hovering under it at the very top. The powerhead is at mid tank level so they do a lot of swimming here.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice,


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice... I like it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Love It
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

don't change a thing.


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

Kick Ass







I like the way you got everything to blend in with the background poster. I had the same background once and stopped using it because it didn't go with my gravel, plants, etc. Now I just use a dark green garbage bag.

Maurice


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

awsome man.....


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice setup!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking setup.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice. It looks really natural in that it's not overcrowded or anything, and the placement of everything looks random enough to be natural (perfectly laid out tanks may look nice, but they don't look natural at all) yet everything still forms a really nice aquascape. It's awesome dude


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nice


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

that is a great set up you have there! I wouldn't change it either!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks cool, love the wood


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice set-up look,s awesome !!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks homies ....everytime I change something in my tank I rush to show it on p-fury!

Thanks for all the great comments ...approval is a good thing!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautifully laid out tank Saint...leave well alone mate !!

[you been looking at Yorkie's posts.....!! ]

Rich


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

looks damn good


----------

